# Slave I will not be



## duclosenator

Hey ,

I want a tattoo on my arm in hebrew , and I dont trust the online translator , dont want a error on it , so could someone translate : Slave I will not be in hebrew , that would be very nice 

Thanks


----------



## Maayan

duclosenator said:


> Hey ,
> 
> I want a tattoo on my arm in hebrew , and I dont trust the online translator , dont want a error on it , so could someone translate : Slave I will not be in hebrew , that would be very nice
> 
> Thanks


 
Hey duclosenator,

slave I will not be = עבד לא אהיה (male form)


----------



## duclosenator

Thank you sir


----------



## duclosenator

I used a online traductor and there is more character, but the one you told me are there: עבדים אני לא אהיה ... can you explain me why ? it is making a error ?


----------



## jdotjdot89

C'est comme ça parce qu'il traducteur a fait une erreur.

Ce que Maayan a dit,"עבד לא אהיה", est "Un esclave je ne serai pas".
Le traducteur t'a dit "עבדים לא אהיה", lequel signifie "*des esclaves* je ne serai pas".

Dans tous les cas, ton expression me semble étrange.  Est-ce que tu es certain qu'elle est correcte ?  (Tu veux qu'elle soit correcte, en particulier pour un tatouage.)


----------



## Nunty

The translation you have been given is for a male slave. I assume that is what you are looking for?


----------



## duclosenator

Yes its for male slave , ok thanks , thought that the traductor made a mistake but I just wanted to be really sure so I double checked ,

Jdot , qui a t-il d'etrange dans mon expression ?


----------



## Nunty

Quelle est l'expression en français? (Les traductions sont toujours meilleures quand elles ne passent pas par une langue intermédiaire.)


----------



## duclosenator

Esclave , je ne serai pas , meme chose qu'en anglais


----------



## Nunty

La traduction de Maayan me semble donc la bonne: עבד לא אהיה


----------



## duclosenator

merci beaucoup


----------



## jdotjdot89

duclosenator said:


> Jdot , qui a t-il d'etrange dans mon expression ?



Seulment que tu mets l'"esclave" avant du sujet.  Ce n'est pas très important.


----------



## duclosenator

Et bien , moi je prefere de cette facon .. Sa sonne tres bien en faite , le francais n'est pas ta langue premiere hen ?


----------



## jdotjdot89

Ha non, il n'est pas ma langue première.  Mais il m'a sonné étrange en l'hebreu, non en le français.

Comment est-ce que tu as su que le français n'est pas ma langue première ?


----------



## duclosenator

Le faite que tu trouve étrange que j'ai mit esclave avant le sujet , ces une facon de rendre la phrase plus poétique si on veut , 

Mais esque ces vraiment étrange en hébreu ? parce que en francais sa sonne très bien même mieu que si sa serai apres le sujet


----------



## jdotjdot89

Oui le rend plus poétique, aussi en l'hebreu, peut être que seulment sois je que pense qu'il est étrange.  Surtout parce que ce n'est pas de la Bible, quand il y a tant de expressions pertinentes que la Biblia déjà a.


----------



## jdotjdot89

spécialement concernant l'esclavage, parce que c'est un concept si important dans le judaïsme


----------



## duclosenator

En faite je ne parle pas de ce type d'esclavage , je parle ici d'esclave de la societé


----------



## jdotjdot89

J'en sais, mais je pense qu'il peut être utile par les deux.  Vraiment, ce n'est pas important; c'est ton tatouage.


----------



## hadronic

Mais duclosenator, le francais est-elle à toi aussi ta langue maternelle ? Je pose la question parce que ton francais est parsemé de fautes (d'orthographe et parfois de style)...


----------



## duclosenator

Oui et bien je suis quebecois vous le savez bien en france on parle tres mal ! 

mais non en faite ces ma langue maternelle mais jai ete dans une ecole anglaise , j'ecrit mieu en anglais voila 

mes cours de francais n'etait pas tres developer


----------

